# Angeln am Mittelmeer



## Black Márlin (26. Januar 2012)

Hallo liebe Boardmitglieder,
hat einer Angelerfahrung im Mittelmeer?
Bin nämlich oft im Süden Sardiniens und wollte dort mal meine Angel auswerfen...
Auf welche Fische kann ich überhaupt hoffen und mit welchen Ködern fängt man gut?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Andy007 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Mittelmeer*

Würde sagen, das du hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=7 besser aufgehoben bist mit der Frage


----------



## Bolli82 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Mittelmeer*



Andy007 schrieb:


> Würde sagen das hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=7 besser aufgehoben bist mit der Frage




das glaube ich auch.:m


----------



## C.K. (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Mittelmeer*

Von daher habe ich das mal rüber gewuppt.


----------



## kerasounta (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Mittelmeer*

hi,

ich kenne nur griechenland aber ich kann dir sagen das da ne Menge Fisch unterwges ist in Sardinien und italien allgemein..

nimm als Köder immer den vorhandenen Wurm der vor Ort verkauft wird...

nimm aber auch ein Vorfach und ne montage mit nem ganzen Fish , wie ne Sardelle..weil man je nach Saison auch den leckeren Blaufisch in italien fangen kann.das ist ein raubfisch der nen wahnsinn anschlag hat und Biss....ist ein Raubfisch der bevorzugt sardellen und Sardinen jagt...

wiederum der ist Gejagter von kleinen tunas bis 10 kg...
ansonsten ähnlich wie hier..merluzzo sollte auch zufangen sein und dorada...marmorbrasse usw.... Köder Wattwurm und muschelfleisch

frag am besten nen einheimischen maestro... 

Gruß


----------



## Black Márlin (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Mittelmeer*

Kann man denn Blaufische auch direkt vom ufer aus fangen?


----------



## kerasounta (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Mittelmeer*



Black Márlin schrieb:


> Kann man denn Blaufische auch direkt vom ufer aus fangen?



Selbstverständlich...

aber nur Phasenweise... wenn Sie Richtung Küste wandern....

das passiert in Greece 2 mal im Jahr in bestimmten Gebieten..

dein Vorfach musst du aber anpassen, ich habe mit Durchziehblei und Mehrfachhaken eine Sardine gehakt...

Metallvorfach weil die Blaufische normale Schnur durchbeissen..

Die Schnur niht stramm ziehen wenn du die Sardine weit raus geschleudert hast. da der Blaufisch sich ca. 2 m unter dem Meerespiegel befindet..

Wenn ein Blaufisch dran ist, wird es ein Genuss sein den zu drillen. unvergleichlich....

Habe an meinem besten Tag 14 Blaufische von 1-2 kg gefangen..

Die Schwärme von Blaufische bleiben aber meist nur ein paar Tage in Küstennähe bis Sie weiterwandern


----------



## Black Márlin (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Mittelmeer*

Ok danke
wenn ich das nächste mal dort bin werd ich mal versuchen einen zu bekommen 
Hast du denn auch noch Erfahrung mit anderen Fischen dort?
Zum Beispiel Barrakudas? Das ist so mein Traum einen zu fangen


----------



## kerasounta (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Mittelmeer*



Black Márlin schrieb:


> Ok danke
> wenn ich das nächste mal dort bin werd ich mal versuchen einen zu bekommen
> Hast du denn auch noch Erfahrung mit anderen Fischen dort?
> Zum Beispiel Barrakudas? Das ist so mein Traum einen zu fangen



Nein leider nicht, Barracudas haben wir in Greece denke ich nicht,
wir haben andere Hechtartige Raubfische in der Ägäis..

kannse aber nur mit nem Motorisierten Boot fangen mit Löffelchen..

hier sind das glaube ich blinker aus metall die man hinter dem Boot herzieht..

so ähnlich fängt man auch die 10kilo tunas.... war einmal mit einem freund unterwegs und da haben wir einen gefangen...

ich denke aber mit Boot kannse da tolle Fische fangen--bei uns heißen die Räuber...

Gruß


----------



## Black Márlin (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Mittelmeer*

In welchen tiefen stehen die denn so?


----------



## böhsercarp (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Mittelmeer*

Meine Erfahrungen am Mittelmeer sind dass die fühen Morgen und die späten Abendstunden erfolg versprechend sind !! 

Mfg


----------

